#ubuntu-us-de 2014-02-11
<compukid> ChanServ TOPIC #ubuntu-us-de
<compukid> @ChanServ TOPIC #ubuntu-us-de
* compukid changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-de to: #ubuntu-us-de
* compukid changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-de to: Welcome to the IRC channel of the Ubuntu Delaware LoCo Team! Please visit our Launchpad page at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-de . This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService .
